# Help - air bubbles on oil dipstick...



## rollinwardle (Dec 21, 2007)

Noticed I had an oil leak last night that looked like it was coming from under the engine. I crawl under and find there is oil pooled in a few places and almost looks like oil shot up and onto the engine. 
Checked the oil level and there were small air bubbles on the dipstick. I need to check it again after it's been sitting, but I checeked just a few minutes after running it pretty hard on the freeway. I can also faintly smell burnt oil.
Oil pressure seems good still... REALLY hoping it's not a head gasket issue or something.
And car is an '86 Cabriolet and has an additional oil cooler and oil filter adapter installed by previous owner...


----------



## JPX (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: Help - air bubbles on oil dipstick... (rollinwardle)*

If you have oil streaming down the back of the engine under the exhaust manifold, it is most likely the valve cover gasket leaking. Burning oil smell is the oil on the exhaust.
Leaking oil pooling on the curve of the intake manifold is also a valve cover gasket.
Oil coming from the front of the engine around the oil filter is either the o'ring between the oil cooler and the flange or a compromised oil cooler. Also make sure TWO gaskets didn't end up above your oil filter - sometimes the old one stays on when you take the old one off and the new filter+gasket gets spun onto it.
Oil pan gasket could also be leaking.
General oil leaks just need some cleaning up of the suspected area and the areas ABOVE when you think it is coming from. Then patiently observe of the source of the leak.
If you are referring to burning oil smell on the dipstick, it is fairly normal on a high mileage car. 
Bubbles might be an indicator of other problems. But start with a basic oil change, if not done recently, before assuming the worst.


----------



## rollinwardle (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks for the advice... I just checked the oil on the dipstick after letting the car sit for a few hours and no bubbles, so i'll change the oil first of all. 
It looks like the oil is pooling in the front of the engine. It's starting to look promising that the head gasket is good so I'm a lot happier than I was earlier today.
Thanks again.

Rollin


----------

